# Heather Van Vorous books



## glesgagirl (Apr 23, 2003)

Can anyone recommend Heather's book and diet? Does it work?


----------



## charmed (Jan 10, 2003)

To glesgagirl:I would recommend Heather's book Living with IBS the first year. I bought the book about 2 months ago and started to follow her suggestions on eating and am doing so much better. You can also log on to her website: www.eatingforibs.com and get many receipes to try and information. Heather is great about answering questions. I have found that following her recommendations of eating soluble fiber first before anything else really helps with the D. Now, I need to work on my panic attacks! Guess one thing at a time.


----------



## mictype (Apr 21, 2003)

I have recently acquired Heather's books and am about to start following her suggestions. What concerns me is that amount of hi-carb food that's on this diet. I need to lose a significant amount of weight and am leary about this. Any suggestions or comments from anyone who has followed this diet?


----------



## Jupiter119 (Aug 8, 2001)

HiI have UC, not IBS & found the info on Heathers pages to be invaluable for helping with cramps & toilet trips. It didn't bring remission but it helped a lot.www.firstyearibs.com/day3learn.htmlThe diet is high carb' but you don't need to eat that many (ie...snacking on corn chips, etc).I followed the basic rules of having soluble fibre. If eating any any insoluble fibre it was always accompanied by soluble or mashed up into a soup.CharmedFor anxiety...try reading:Creative Visualisation by Shakti Gawain.This contains loads of exercises using meditation & visualisations that promote positve thinking.It was very, very useful when I was too scared to go out of the house due to needing the toilet ALL the time.Also gave me help in deciding what to do with my life work-wise... having a long term illness etc.


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

Creative visualization is excellent for pain. I had gnawing pain and it really helped with that


----------



## allison_hamilton (Aug 11, 2004)

I have IBS-c and have recently switched to Heather's diet. I have to say I am feeling one million times better than I was before. My doctor had actually put me on the high-fibre-cut-out-everything-else diet, and I was in AGONY!! Now, a few weeks into Heather's diet - I have no gas, no bloating, no constipation. My IBS has gone into remission! So definately check it out, what have you got to lose? Best of luck!


----------



## shell1970 (Jul 22, 2003)

I have been following Heather's Diet for over a year and can not say enough wonderful things about it and her!www....com


----------



## mruchin (Jun 13, 2004)

Haven't read her books yet, as they've been sitting on my shelf for some time....I have skimmed them and did try the high soluble fiber technique, and found that it has realy gotten my D under control (or atleast more so now than before). I wasn't eating any fiber before and that was just a bad idea for me. Soluble/good, Insoluble/bad.Hope this helps.Matthew


----------



## kschultz (Jul 8, 2004)

I have both her books, but I am hesitant to follow all of her advice as she lists bananas and soy as totally safe, which we know are troublesome for many with IBS. She also claims sugar is "definitely not a trigger", and many have a problem with sugar. She also believes spices are no problem for IBSers, and lots of the recipes are "spiced up" to accommodate for their lack of flavour. There is also no mention of fructose intolerance. Studies have shown that 78% of IBSers suffer from fructose intolerance.However, there are few books which are up to date on all the possible triggers for IBS.Her books do have lots of useful advice in them, but I found the overall "narrative" style of the book very time consuming and frustrating, and sometimes repetitive. As she is a "survivor" she does come off as unsympathetic, and that the only reason you should have symptoms is if you cheat on her diet.I like quick, factual information, lists of safe, and unsafe foods, and not a lot of "padding". For people that don't like lots of scientific jargon then you would probably enjoy this style of writing.


----------



## Rosanna Thomas (Oct 13, 2004)

I haven't purchased her book yet, although I have purchased similar books through Bob's Red Mill in Oregon. 7 years ago when I was diagnosed they didn't have all the information available like they do today! I am so impressed. My IBS just flared up again in the last 2 months. I have changed my diet. I have followed some of her ideas along with the other notes mentioned on different web sites. I am working closely with my family doctor and have an appointment with a dietician on the 27th. Her diet is high in carbs so I agree it doesn't look promising for those that are trying to also loose some weight. I, fortunately, don't have this problem yet because of my hyperthyroidism, but once I get my thyroid back on track might worry about the amount of carbs most IBS diets involve! At this point I am just grateful to be able to still eat tasty foods which include the potatoes, rice, pasta and sourdough/french bread. I have tolerated soy well so that has substituted my inability to have dairy. I love baking and enjoyed her banana and zuchini bread recipes. I would be open to ideas, you just need to find what fits you!


----------



## shell1970 (Jul 22, 2003)

Heather's diet may suggest high carb foods, but you just have to eat them in moderation. I've been on Heather's diet for about a year and a half now... and I've managed to lose 81 pounds since May 28, 2004...but this also includes counting calories and working out 5-6 days a week.... but it CAN be done!Best of luck to you!


----------



## volatile (Jun 20, 2005)

Heather's diet is of absolute no use with bloating. Further, Heather is not a doctor, she does not have an adavnced degree in science. I would argue people on here know more or just as knowledgable as she, as she is not really that qualified, anybody here probably has as many credentials as she has.Also, she has let her monotary success get to her, it seems what might have once been a helpful resouces is now like any beauratic place, it has steered from its goal as a place to get assiatance for IBS into a little sewing circle and profitable business.Be wary.


----------



## shell1970 (Jul 22, 2003)

Oh, don't EVEN start that over here volatile... I know who you are... you are impossible. No mater what advise ANYONE gives you, you do not except it. That is your loss...but don't go talking down Heather... she has given 1,000's of peoples lives back to them...INCLUDING HER OWN!!


----------



## volatile (Jun 20, 2005)

Baloney, she is wanna be doctor who is making a profit out of misfortunes, for shame.According to her, you should not drink or have red meat, guess what, I did that, and I still was bloated.I followed her diet, in fact I still am following a strict diet that is inline with her suggestions, and guess what?I am bloated.Heather's plan does not get rid of IBS, it merely gives you a bunch of roadblocks to try and dodge IBS, of which they have marginal sucess.Let's not forget she has made a nice penny off IBS and, she has lost touch with the basic mission, helping people with IBS, to instead catering to her people.


----------



## volatile (Jun 20, 2005)

I am fed up with being bloated, I did what Heather said, I tried peppermint tea and her diet, still bloated.I am not one with IBS to skip people's advice, I tried what she said and am still bloated as well.


----------



## SophieUK (Dec 18, 2000)

Just a short note to say I am sure Heather would be the first to admit that her methods will not work for every last IBS sufferer in the world.I also think it is unfair to say "She has made a nice penny off IBS" - she suffered from IBS since she was nice years old, found a diet that worked for her and wrote about it while also giving away masses of free info on her website. There are people who try to make money from IBS sufferers without genuinely trying to help them, but Heather is not (in my humble opinion) one of them.


----------



## 20327 (Jun 5, 2005)

I do not recall Heather claiming that her diet would remove all bloating. In fact, I think the intent of her diet is predominantly to stop flare-ups of IBS-D by teaching us to fill up first with soluble fiber. After following her diet for a year, I am still not 100% stable, but even Heather admits in her book that she has an occasional flare-up of IBS-D herself! The point is that she is doing her best to help us to live as comfortably as possible. Her advice matches with the advice of medical doctors who has also written books on the care of IBS, except she often goes into greater detail, e.g., a few books push fiber but don't bother to differentiate between soluble and non-soluble fiber, and THIS IS CRUCIAL, especially if you are IBS-D. I also did the Audio 100 hypnotherapy session and found great comfort in it, although my symptoms do continue. Heather herself has been a great comfort, and I have talked with her in email and she is very charming and earnest. I once had a mail snaffo wit one of her products and she personally rectified it with me, sending a 2nd package. Bloating is the most difficult symptom to resolve. I know it is very frustrating to have such a problem, but don't scapegoat Heather. We are all in this together. If nothing else, do what my mother and generations before them did: WEAR A GIRDLE!!!


----------



## 22077 (Jul 10, 2005)

I've been away from the IBS site for awhile. I've tried to get away from identifying myself by my IBS but I now understand and am exceedingly grateful to have other people who understand how I feel even if it doesn't change anything. So, after that, just wanted to say thanks for the critiques of the book. I've just purchased it and it looks good, but I thought I was the only one who had some questions about some of the recommendations. Unfortunately I can't identify all of my triggers, but for me, bananas and graham crackers are definite "no,no's" although I still don't understand why.


----------



## JudithB (Mar 29, 2005)

Teresa IIf you look very carefully at your diet you may find that Bananas are not the culprit and it wcould be something else - just a thought anyway.I love Bananas and have one most days in a sandwich for my lunch.


----------



## 18553 (Jul 16, 2005)

I totally agree with volatile. Heather is simply in it for the money! And Shell Mar is a friend of hers!!!


----------



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

Volatile, Steve S,Heather was first a member of this IBS Group before she wrote her book. What works for one person doesn't necessarily work for other's and I'm pretty sure Heather states that. You can't fault Heather for trying to help people. If she has made some revenue from that, good for her.Jeff


----------



## shell1970 (Jul 22, 2003)

Thank you Jeff!


----------



## 22077 (Jul 10, 2005)

O.K. Judith, I'm going to try bananas again because I love them too. Maybe you're right and it's something else. My fingers are crossed.


----------



## JudithB (Mar 29, 2005)

Do hope you are not poorly when trying this!!I used to work for a Consultant Psychiatrist and she had a problem with bananas but what she said was it was an intolerance. So what she did was to gradually increase the amount of a banana each time she ate one and eventually she tolerated them again.


----------



## 17582 (Aug 25, 2005)

I'll give Heather thumbs up, 100%! She opened my eyes to a lot of things and probably saved my life. I was also having a stand-off with bananas because Chinese medicine says they are bad for the gut and cause problems for those of us with these issues. But one day, out of desperation, I tried one. I ate it slowly and had no problems. I think she is right on about the white bread instead of whole wheat. Whole wheat bread bloats me like a beach ball! Anyway, thank you Heather!


----------



## Pat_H (Aug 31, 2000)

This book really has helped me a whole lot. I have been able to cut way back on Lotronex. I think one key is to eat slower chewing your food thoroughly. For example, I chew one grape at least 15 - 20 times. It has an insoluble skin. I start each meal with soluble fiber. I peel most skins from fruit. I think this has helped me immensely! It has been worth the cost of the book. Lotronex is very expensive!


----------



## karoe (Sep 22, 1999)

I bought Heather's book and some of her products several years ago. Hers is an approach that may work for some people. It didn't make any difference for me, so I moved on and tried something else...my next step was food allergy testing. That made a huge difference for me, and I eliminated some of the most common foods people are sensitive to: dairy, wheat, tomatoes, oranges, coffee. This alone made a big difference. If Heather's plan doesn't work for you, try this simple elimination, make sure you eliminate ALL dairy which includes cheese and yogurt and ice cream, and do it for 3 weeks. Then add stuff back little by little.Heather sells a big bag of peppermint tea for about $16 that is absolutely super and a real bargain. It's lasted me over a year and tastes better than any other Pep. tea I've had.


----------



## shell1970 (Jul 22, 2003)

> quote: Heather sells a big bag of peppermint tea for about $16 that is absolutely super and a real bargain. It's lasted me over a year and tastes better than any other Pep. tea I've had.


Both Heather's peppermint and fennel teas are also now in tea bags... great for travel, purse, desk drawer...makes the PERFECT cup!!


----------

